# Intake Manifold???



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Can anything be done to the intake manifold to improve flow for FI applications? you can polish and port it right?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

extrude hone.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

oh yeah, anything else???

btw, isnt extrude honing a bit costly?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well it depends where you go.......My dad did it to the manifold on his Chevelle. It doesnt remove much material more than it just polishes everything mirror smooth. It does pretty well for improving flow.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

how long do the effects actually last?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

.....................for as long as you have your manifold.....LMAO, the effects dont just dissapear.


----------



## somethingwicked (Aug 28, 2004)

you can also switch to a bigger throttle body... and have the inlet port matched to the new tb... opens it up quite a lot... if you go with a 70 mm tb you gain 10 mm in area...

you can have the manifold gasket matched to the intake gasket... it helps with the flow a lot... that along with the bigger tb and you have corrected about 40 percent of the bad air flow paterns in the intake...

next thing that can be done is remove the secondairy butterflies in your intake... pull the intake and remove just the little metal plates... 2 philips head screws per plate... this in itself fixes most of the breathing problems in the intake manifold... with this mod expect harder starts in cold weather... less choke but it is worth it in the flow department... if you are good with a tig welder or know someone who is then remove the rod that runs the butterflys and have the holes welded shut... then the bar is not in there to cause turbulance in the air paths...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

somethingwicked said:


> you can also switch to a bigger throttle body... and have the inlet port matched to the new tb... opens it up quite a lot... if you go with a 70 mm tb you gain 10 mm in area...
> 
> you can have the manifold gasket matched to the intake gasket... it helps with the flow a lot... that along with the bigger tb and you have corrected about 40 percent of the bad air flow paterns in the intake...
> 
> next thing that can be done is remove the secondairy butterflies in your intake... pull the intake and remove just the little metal plates... 2 philips head screws per plate... this in itself fixes most of the breathing problems in the intake manifold... with this mod expect harder starts in cold weather... less choke but it is worth it in the flow department... if you are good with a tig welder or know someone who is then remove the rod that runs the butterflys and have the holes welded shut... then the bar is not in there to cause turbulance in the air paths...


i'm definitely gonna have my friend bore out the tb, i dont know about the removal of the butterflies bc we do get nasty winters here in jersey, but definitely worth a look :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

extrude hone definitely. www.extrudehone.com


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

crappolla, that costs a shit load of $$$$$$$$$$ $600 :jawdrop:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

gotta pay to play.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

screw that, theres other ways to play


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

choose 2 of the 3:
fast, cheap, reliable.

you can be fast and reliable, but not cheap
fast and cheap, but not reliable
cheap and reliable, but not fast


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

or i can just port the damn manifold, it would be hella cheaper, still reliable, and still quick


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> i'm definitely gonna have my friend bore out the tb, i dont know about the removal of the butterflies bc we do get nasty winters here in jersey, but definitely worth a look :thumbup:


There ARE NO secondary butterflies in our intake manifold. You can not worry about it and turbo the car first.... Honestly the turbo will more than tide you over, you won't miss the bored TB honest


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can only port so much of the manifold due to restrictions of tool reach man. you'd only be porting the inlet/outlet but they have to be matched to the head and tb....so it's not gonna gain as much as you think.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

with the porting of the mainfold, youll gain a tiny bit of hp maybe 3-4 hp maybe. its more worth it with ported head and cams.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks a bunch, i have come to expect that answer. :thumbup:


----------

